

♬ Use ☛ these ✌ symbols in Twitter to ♨ up your Tweets ♫ - joop
http://thenextweb.org/2008/09/16/twitterkeys-enhance-your-twitter-conversations/

======
silentbicycle
"☺✈☎♬☹" = ☠

✂.

~~~
thenextweb
✌

~~~
silentbicycle
№ ☕ ➠ ☠

(☮)

